
Google reporting “Service disruption”. Related to OAuth outage? - shashwat986
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status
======
brianjking
The status page at
[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/) has now
been updated to include

"We are investigating an issue with Authentication services. We will provide
more information by 07:30 US/Pacific."

------
jdelsman
Here is a direct link to the specific incident:
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/appengine/16003](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/appengine/16003)

------
jdelsman
Able to log in to our services now; waiting to hear what the root cause is at
7:30a, though. This post-mortem is going to be a doozy!

